# Global Forum on Nicotine (GFN) - 11 & 12 June ONLINE



## Hooked (4/6/20)

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/gfn-open-to-all-online/
29 May 2020

"It’s a regular feature in the tobacco harm reduction calendar and because of the pandemic, the Global Forum on Nicotine is open to all and is now a free online two day event.

Experts from the world of THR are booked to speak – indeed there’s 30 of them – and the topics cover everything from advances in nicotine science, the effect of nicotine on COVID-19, the ethics behind THR and much more.

The impressive line-up of speakers reads like a _who’s who_ of the nicotine and tobacco advocacy world including Dr Konstantinos Farsalinos MD and Professor Riccardo Polosa – two guys I’ve written about extensively. They really are champions of all things nicotine, especially vaping.

You might remember Professor Polosa addressing UK MP’s in the House of Commons – he famously held up a slice of burnt toast explaining that it was more carcinogenic than vaping!

Other speakers include Clive Bates, Marewa Glover, Ethan Nadelmann, Fiona Patten, David Sweanor and Alex Wodak, with a special talk from the Louise Ross, the vice chair of the New Nicotine Alliance UK.

[...]


[The GFN] is open to everyone who recognises that global tobacco control will fail without the strategic addition of tobacco harm reduction, in the form of widespread access to safer nicotine products.

We look forward to welcoming you on the 11 and 12 June – and hope to see many of you in Warsaw, where we plan to meet again in June 2021.

*GFN Open To All – Register and How To Get Involved*
The Global Forum on Nicotine takes place online on Thursday 11 and Friday 12 June.
Checkout the programme of GFN open for all events."

You can register for your spot on the GFN Registration Page – it’s free

If you can’t make the two full days – you can still register and the event will be available to view once it ends – so no excuses!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 3 | Informative 2


----------

